# automation, ..



## Ofloo (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm wondering, and I've looked for it several times, without any result. Is there an howto on how to automate portupgrade(8), like weekly, or something like it. I'm probably not aware of something which is probably already in place to do this, could any of you be so kind to point me in the right direction?

Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't automate it. Sometimes ports need to be build in a specific order or it'll break the system.

If you want to automate things, set up a build server using ports-mgmt/tinderbox or ports-mgmt/poudriere. Use sysutils/bsdadminscripts to automate updating.


----------

